# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH at 18?

## ModernWarrior

Whats the dangers to an 18year old on HGH?

thx

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Why would a 18 year old want to take hgh ?

----------


## ModernWarrior

to grow, not just muscular-wise, bone-wise too, like the jaw, and to help train with injury or even better to help recover from muscular injury.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

That is just not a good idea at 18 ! You looking to grow to Yao Ming size ?

----------


## ModernWarrior

No haha Just want to know the potential dangers of an 18year old being on the stuff... I mean I know the main risks of starting on steroids at such a young age, potentially shutting down ur natural test production and with strating so young inviting problems with cardiovascualer system later on in life, but dont really know the risks for hgh use at this young age.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I don't wanna beat a dead horse . 
HGH is not for healthy individuals . At 18 you are a pinnacle of optimal hormone levels with potential for great gains . Tampering could possibly cause damage in bodies natural production .

----------


## seriousmass

> That is just not a good idea at 18 ! *You looking to grow to Yao Ming size* ?


HGH doesn't make you taller whatsoever bro...

The only time it can promote growth is when it's run throughout, and prior to, the onset of puberty. But this protocol must be monitored extremely closely by an endocrinologist, and is only provided to people with growth / developmental disorders.

The the OP, you shouldn't neccessarily need GH at your age. Basically, your body is already producing quite a bit of natural growth hormone . IMO your late twenties / early 30's would be a good time to experiment with GH, as your body's ability to produce it begins to decrease.

----------


## higherdesire

We stop growing when our epiphyseal (growth) plates close. That could be at age anywhere from 13 to 22 depending on each person. After that nothing will help you grow taller, not even HGH.

The problem with doing AAS or even HGH prior to having the plates sealed naturally is that you cannot effectively calculate the response in your body. You can have irreperable damage. Please do not gamble with you life that way. You could wind up a freak. It is possible so why take the chance.

Stay strong friend.

----------


## iigood

i know of people who take hgh at a young age it wouldnt work for muscle growth it will work for bone density and will make you grow taller. I have witnessed it

----------


## amcon

> Whats the dangers to an 18year old on HGH?
> 
> thx


do you like the hight your at now? 

what are your goals?

what are you stats?

----------


## seriousmass

> i know of people who take hgh at a young age it wouldnt work for muscle growth it will work for bone density and *will make you grow taller. I have witnessed it*


that's bullsh*t. 

unless they were like 12 year olds when they started injecting, NO WAY.

I can link you to hundreds of medical papers that refute your comment.

----------


## higherdesire

I am only saying that under the guidance of an endo is different than playing Jekyl yourself. Chances of being able to afford enough to effectively disfigure yourself is slim to none. Big question is why gamble when you don't have to? Get a good endo, or wait until plates are sealed in my advice.

----------


## higherdesire

Here is a cut and paste read for you..

*Human growth hormone from A to Z*
Every body needs human growth hormone if it is to develop appropriately. Without it children would not grow, muscles would not develop, even bone density will be affected. HGH has many different jobs such as promoting the growth of tissues throughout the body, the deposition of different proteins and even the breakdown of fat into energy.
Endogenous levels of endogenous levels of human growth hormone go down as people age because the pituitary gland becomes slower in producing and secreting it, but even then there is still some in the body.
Once researchers had learned about HGH and what it did for the body, they became sure that it could have a significant affect on many different things The therapeutic properties of this hormone were then researched in earnest. They figured and proved that it could help those with pituitary deficient dwarfism for example. When these patients were given HGH throughout adolescence they saw a marked improvement in linear growth.
The first kind of human growth hormone that was given to patients was from other people. This hormone was taken from cadavers and then prepared to be given as an injection to those who needed it. It did not take long for the FDA to take this form of HGH off the market when some patients began to be diagnosed with a fatal brain disease that was caught through the injections.
That is why today human growth hormone is synthetic with the recombinant DNA process being very complicated and complex. Scientist take e coli bacteria or mouse cell lines and then use them to make the hormone structure genetically. Jintropin is one of the most effective of these as it has less of a chance of antibodies being triggered in your body when used. This is due to the fact that it has only 191 amino acids where others use 192. The extra amino acid seems to have an effect on these antibodies and when they are produced the human growth hormone does not have the same potent effect at all.
Every day more and more people seem to be finding HGH for themselves. It is used in large extent by athletes who want to become better during competitions. The fact that human growth hormone stimulates tissue growth throughout the body is only the start of why they use this hormone so much. Unlike other options such as steroids , HGH like Jintropin will help the body to make more cells as well as help them to become bigger. All that steroids will do for the body is the latter alone. Even skeletal muscle tissue is increased with human growth hormone.
When taking HGH the transportation of amino acids goes up as well as the rate of protein synthesis. These are actually affected by IGF-1 which happens to be a very anabolic hormone that is made in the liver as well as other tissues. This is triggered by HGH and when one takes human growth hormone injections like Jintropin, peak levels of IGF-1 are sure to be seen about 20 hours or so afterwards.
IGF-1 is not the only thing that human growth hormone will stimulate however. The body will also see more triglyceride hydrolysis in adipose tissue, which can lead directly to fat loss throughout the body. Natural insulin production can also be somewhat depressed when taking HGH and glucose levels can go up. What happens next is that the body starts actually using all of the fat it has stored for its primary energy sources and this too will lead to fat loss. There are even more benefits to human growth hormone such as the strengthening of connective tissues etc.
When HGH strengthens the various connective tissues in your body, it allows you to go without hurting yourself as often. Injuries become far less when tendons and cartilage are so much stronger and this is especially important to those who put a lot of stress on their bodies like bodybuilders and athletes.
But the fact that the hormone is not found on urine tests is probably the second best selling point. This does not mean that the athletic committees of the world have not banned HGH, because they have, it just means that for them to find out if people are actually using it is a lot harder than finding out of they are using steroids.
There has also been some talk of late that there are some testing methods that will tell if HGH is being taken effectively. These have not been used yet but they could hit at any time. Perhaps then less professionals will depend on human growth hormone, but for now it is still very sought after by those who can afford it.
*Is human growth hormone going to work for you?*
The real question when it comes to HGH is how well does it really work? There are thousands of athletes that swear it does but studies have been anything but consistent. There are some researchers that are positive that the hormone can do stunning things and others that are not. Some studies will clearly show that human growth hormone can cause the body to drop body fat quickly and easily while building lean muscle mass and others will be wholly inconclusive.
Human growth hormone is a product that many athletes and bodybuilders think is worth trying even though it costs so much money. The chance to get so much stronger and leaner is simply too much for some professionals to resist.
But why is there so much dissention among doctors and researchers? Why is it that human growth hormone seems to work so well for some and not others?
First of all a large part of this may be due to the fact that some people cannot afford the larger doses that really produce the big time positive results. Instead of spending hundreds of dollars per day on HGH these people choose to take lower, smaller doses in order to save money. This hampers the ability of the hormone to do all that it could.
For the best results when taking human growth hormone one must take the larger does, or so studies seem to show, and these must be taken nearly every day. One cannot expect to take a small dose once time every few days and see a big impact on their body, that is simply not the way human growth hormone works. HGH is only worth using if you can commit to a good cycle even though it is expensive.
Male athletes will need anywhere from 4 to 6 IU each day in order to get the very best results. It is possible to take only 1 or 2 IU but the results will not be nearly as powerful and you will still be spending a lot of money. It is vital that you get the human growth hormone daily and because of how fast this hormone metabolizes in the body you may want to seriously consider splitting your doses. This way you take some earlier in the day and some later on, it will maximize the effects of HGH injections.
If you are not an athlete and you simply want to find a quick and easy way to lose some extra body fat then you can take the human growth hormone injections for a lot less time. Once you have reached the body weight that you are comfortable with you can cease the injections completely. In most cases a few months should suffice to really trim down a lot.
No matter the reason you are beginning a cycle of HGH injections you will want to make sure that you inject the solution the right way. All HGH injections should be subcutaneous ones. These will help you to lose weight in the areas they are injected even above the rest of the body. This is a good reason for you to switch up the areas in which you inject this hormone. This will give you a more even and balanced weight loss.
The best news when it comes to human growth hormone cycles is that the fat comes off and it comes off quite quickly. It really does not take long to notice a big difference in ones weight and they do not need to be on the high doses that athletes do. This means it is a lot cheaper as well.
*Taking human growth hormone*
When taking human growth hormone, you will need to take some other things along with it in order to see best possible results. Thyroid hormones seem to be in bid demand during a HGH cycle so taking some insulin as well as androgens is always a good idea. This is because when you take extra HGH the levels of the thyroid hormones are depressed to some extent and when you take them to make up for it you will see the thermogenic effectiveness of the therapy increase. This means more fat loss over time as well.
Taking some additional T3 and T4 is your best course of action and this is simple to do. Taking these along with insulin will also help to make receptors more sensitive to IGF 1 while lowering the IGF 1 binding protein 1 which leaves more free circulating IGF 1. Some people even choose to take some steroids during their HGH cycle to truly boost the anabolic effect as much as possible.
The dangers of HGH therapy are not in combining it with these other things, but rather in the HGH itself. There is a lot of debate about which side effects are real as well as the seriousness of them.
For example acr*****ly has been listed in some places as being a side effect of HGH injections. But this is not exactly true. If you are prone to this abnormal bone thickening and growth then HGH certainly can increase the dangers. But those who do not have this disease should not see any of these sorts of symptoms.
Another example is the growing of organs. Some researchers have stated that the organs can increase in both size and weight when HGH is taken but this too is up for debate. Other scientists are equally sure that this is just not happening in those that take HGH injections.
There are many people worldwide who take HGH every day in large doses and very few have noted any problems whatsoever. And those that take this hormone in small doses generally have no problems at all.
HGH is not for everyone and the price tag alone will show you. This is a solution that should only be considered with those with thousands of dollars to burn. This is a highly expensive treatment that must be committed to in order for it to work. And while HGH can help you to lose fat, gain lean muscle mass and have more energy, it is not going to change you into an unbeatable machine out there during competition all on its own. This is a form of therapy that is good for those who can afford thousands of dollars per month and who are willing to go all out to make it work as best as it can.

----------


## BG

Heart enlargement, tumor growth.....

----------


## petethemanc

You probably will ignore the advice given anyway. But at 18 HGH is a waste of money my friend, your body already produces enough, and the amount you would have to tak e to see MINIMAL benefit would be ridiculous. Take my advice and save the gear for when you really need it like some of us old farts. Take your time and grow properly first. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## petethemanc

> that's bullsh*t. 
> 
> unless they were like 12 year olds when they started injecting, NO WAY.
> 
> I can link you to hundreds of medical papers that refute your comment.



Yes and no bro

Lionel messi (now plays soccer for Barcelona) was receiving rHGH treatment for stunted growth which did work for him. It really does depend on the individual, and the state of play of the growth plates.

----------


## seriousmass

> Yes and no bro
> 
> Lionel messi (now plays soccer for Barcelona) was receiving rHGH treatment for stunted growth which did work for him. It really does depend on the individual, and the state of play of the growth plates.


Actually, you're wrong.

Messi was diagnosed at 11 with growth deficiency disorder. He couldn't originally afford treatment. However, when he was 14 years old a club paid for it.

- As previously stated, human growth hormone HEIGHT therapy will ONLY work when run pre-puberty... and during puberty. 

Last time I checked puberty happens in boys around 14 - 16...  :Chairshot:

----------


## petethemanc

> Actually, you're wrong.
> 
> Messi was diagnosed at 11 with growth deficiency disorder. He couldn't originally afford treatment. However, when he was 14 years old a club paid for it.
> 
> - As previously stated, human growth hormone HEIGHT therapy will ONLY work when run pre-puberty... and during puberty. 
> 
> Last time I checked puberty happens in boys around 14 - 16...


If your growth plates are not closed then hgh therpay should work for increased height. Yes you have a better chance pre and during puberty, but your growth plates are the most important factor.

----------

